
Spark MacOS mail client 2.0 with team functionality - hit8run
https://sparkmailapp.com/de/blog/introducing-spark-for-teams
======
freewizard
I love those new features. However, I'm not sure everyone will like the
collaboration on email like envisioned by Spark developers, also not sure how
many will be willing to pay for just that.

Calendar functionality are really buggy, hope they can fix it soon.

